
Adobe U-Turns, Decides to Support Flash for Linux - djug
http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/adobe-announced-will-restart-support-flash-linux
======
jakeogh
Just let it die.

------
technofiend
I wouldn't load Adobe on my computers if they rewrote the whole thing in Ada
or Rust.

------
SchizoDuckie
HAHA

Sorry, we don't want it.

------
ajroas
so, we supposed to care?

